# 조선



## NewAmerica

What do the two Korean characters mean?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

[朝鮮] Choson dynasty
[造船] shipbuilding; ship construction 

More likely Chosen dynasty than shipbuilding


----------



## salaryLupin

조선 is in the pictures means North Korea Democratic.
And the 5 in 2nd picture means 5th boundary line stele between the North Korea and China.
And maybe 1980 means just year that the stele was built.

The steles are on boundary line only between the N.Korea and China.
Actually, the stele in 1st pic is on the top of Baekdu Mt. that is called Moutain Changbai in Chinese.


----------



## salaryLupin

salaryLupin said:


> 조선 is in the pictures means North Korea Democratic.
> And the 5 in 2nd picture means 5th boundary line stele between the North Korea and China.
> And maybe 1980 means just year that the stele was built.
> 
> The steles are on boundary line only between the N.Korea and China.
> Actually, the stele in 1st pic is on the top of Baekdu Mt. that is called Moutain Changbai in Chinese.



um.... maybe it's a 1990, whatever. haha


----------

